# Gentle Leader



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning, I have used the Gentle Leader for my standard. I'm sure she must have some sled dog in her pedigree somewhere. Anyway, it worked very well and she stopped pulling immediately. I wasn't to crazy about the look though. With the strap across her nose, it looked a bit like she was wearing a muzzle of sorts. So as she grew into another size, I decided on an Easy Walk Dog Harness. It essentially does the same thing as the Gentle Leader and is not restrictive of her head. Of the two I prefer the Easy Walk....

Amazon.com: easy-walk harness


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The gentle leader would be considered by Ian Dunbar to be an aversive/coercive training tool. I have posted elsewhere (http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/100970-ian-dunbar-seminar-workshop-2.html) about his suggestions on using aversives properly, but will recap briefly here. Put the gentle leader (in this case) on the dog every day for two weeks without hooking it to the leash to allow the dog to accept its presence. At the end of the two weeks put a new flat buckle collar on the dog that you have scented with something really obvious like mink oil. Hook both the new collar and the gentle leader to the leash and walk. the dog will associate the coercive action of the gentle leader with the collar rather than the gentle leader. This is the only way you will be able to fade the use of the gentle leader. 

There are other ways to teach a dog good leash manners. You can simply stop in place when the dog pulls or as i did with my dogs when they were young, pulling was met by "oopsie, no pulling, let's go this way." I would then change direction so the dog had to reorient and stop pulling in the process. We did this many times when the dogs were young. sometimes I would be out with Lily or Peeves and not go more than two houses away in half an hour or more. Also reward an automatic stop sit with praise to collect your dog's attention back to you. Frequent stopping with sits and/or downs teach your dog to pay attention and be oriented towards you when on leash.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ&list=TL_wuHoMGjNHTiS1Yjn4ROeQq6xWsGa1rH

I think anything that goes over the muzzle is too much of a shut down for a dog. I don't like them, plus they can cause neck injuries unless you have a second collar, harness/leash on and are very careful. If they lunge or anything sudden, it can whip their heads around. I don't like them. Here's something you could use in the meantime while you're training. Nothing beats training. http://walkyourdogwithlove.com/km1/


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have only just started to use a Gentle Leader with my 4 month old spoo. Like mentioned already I was worried about the strap across his nose looking like a muzzle. However taking him for a walk is a pleasure now rather than him taking me for a run, which makes it worthwhile. I attend training with both my poodles but my spoo was so excited when out walking that he did not focus on me and training was impossible, possibly down to me getting frustrated as well as the dog. I like the results from the gentle leader but I hope as he learns to walk to heal we will be able to return to normal collar and lead. For now it is a useful tool alongside constant praise and treats.


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry heel


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

lizzy_8 I hope you can get that to work out. It can be hard to fade the need for the gentle leader. Make sure you have a back up collar on and since you are already using the gentle leader with some success try putting both the collar and the gentle leader on but only hooking the leash to the collar occasionally to see what happens. I have training clients for whom their dog (lab/border collie mix) has already decided to ignore the gentle leader. We are going to start from scratch on leash manners once she gets better in her obedience. We will not be using the gentle leader, but instead starting with the oopsie and turn around method I described above.


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you lily cd re, I will definitely try the lead on the collar from time to time. 
This is a problem I didn't have with my mini so I really appreciate your advice and insight into potential problems. (Fading out the gentle leader).
He is a big strong boy at 4 months and although I am experienced in mini poodles he is my first Spoo. Lots of training needed for both of us, but I love him to bits.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I had great success with the easy walk harness. It seemed like instant improvement on my girl who would pull a lot during walks! I had tried the gentle leader but it really seemed to bother her, so I went to my local pet store and the owner recommended the easy walk, helped me choose the right size and everything. I would definitely recommend trying that one out! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kayfabulous6 said:


> I had great success with the easy walk harness. It seemed like instant improvement on my girl who would pull a lot during walks! I had tried the gentle leader but it really seemed to bother her, so I went to my local pet store and the owner recommended the easy walk, helped me choose the right size and everything. I would definitely recommend trying that one out!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



But even for easy walk if you want to fade use the Ian Dunbar trick.


----------

